# Duyuru > Siyaset >  Şeytanilerin Yeni Planı: Önleyici Darbe Konsepti Bu Bir Masaldır. Kaoslarda, hayır

## anau

*Şeytanilerin Yeni Planı: Önleyici Darbe Konsepti* 

Bu Bir Masaldır.  Kaoslarda, hayır ya da şer, herkes kendi planlarını uygulamaya çalışır. Bu yazının zamanı değildi ama elim değmişken yazayım:  BOP Şeytani planının, ana caddeler dışında kalan karanlık sokağı, bugüne kadar kimse tarafından yazılmadı. Yazılamazdı çünkü öyle bir siyasi kutuplaşma gerçekleşti ki, büyük bir akıl tutulması ve basiretsizlik zuhur etti. Zaten istenilen buydu. Tam bir kaotik körlük. Ne zaman bakmaya, görmeye çalışılsa yine aynı tarafgirlik, akıl tutulması. Hakikatin görülmesi şöyle dursun, kokusunun bile hissedilmesine büyük bir perde oluyor bu tutulma. Bugün, bu körlüğü yaşayan akademisyenler bile günlük siyasi söylemlerle, milleti daha da kendi tarafgirlikleri ile kutuplaştırıyorlar. Büyük bir akıl blokesi yemiş, algılarının başkaları tarafından yönlendirilmesi konusunda teslim olmuşlara bu yazım, avama değil!  Küçük bir örnek, *Esad, zalim değil mi? Başbakan ve eşi canım Esad kardeşim diyerek sarıldığında bu adam evliya mıydı?* Biz, o zaman Esadı telin ederken, birileri çıkıp; sıfır sorunu hazmedemiyorsunuz diye keyifle okuduğum yorumlar yazıyorlardı. Keyifle okumamdan kasıt, yorumların bizi yönlendiremeyeceğini ve edepli her yoruma saygı duyduğumuzu vurgulamak içindir.   Bir sürü yazdık, çizdik. Yazılar olduğu gibi duruyor. Uyardık, haklı çıktık. Uzun uzun örnek vermeyeceğim ama şunu özellikle düşünen beyinlere sunuyorum: Bugünün tam tersi, *ABD'nin bölge planı konjonktürel olsaydı ve Esadın desteklenmesi gerekseydi?* Hazır Başbakanda canım Esad kardeşim deyip Bakanlar Kurulunu Şamda toplamışken, bugün muhalif diye desteklenenlere, bugün Esada, Esad zalim, katil diyenler o zaman ne diyecektiler? Esad haklı, adam kendisine yönelen terörü bastırıyor, haklı bu kadar kan dökmede, muhalifler aynen bizim PKK gibi  Siz düşünün. İşte değerli On Altı Yıldız takipçileri, bir çoğunun bilemeyeceği, zaten bilmesinin de mümkün olmadığı bazı bilgilerin, zaten her yerde öğrenilemeyeceği için halk ve yanlış yorumlayan millet haklıdır.   Burada dikkat çektiğim konu şu: *Planları yapanlar, operasyon yapacakları toplumun algılarını bir kişiye yönlendirirler*. O biri kimse, fark etmez; şu, bu. Millet onun hareket, tavır ve söylemlerini algılar. Eğer Esada kötü denirse algılamayı teslim etmiş kesim; evet Esad kötü der. İyi derse, evet iyi der. Bu konu sadece Esad için değil, genelde böyledir. Anlaşılsın diye bu örneği verdim. Bir düşünün, Başbakan Esad kardeşim, yanındayız deseydi bugün kimler Esada ne derdi? Cevabı siz düşünün. Tabi diyen güç sahibi olunca, yani iktidar olunca iş görür, yoksa muhalefetin, yani güç elinde olmayanın da tersini söylemesi kaçınılmaz olacağı için işte istenilen dizayn gerçekleşir, yani kutuplaşma.   Şimdi devam edelim:  Ortadoğu Projesi hazırlandığında, Pentagon, CİA ve müttefikleri ancak bu müttefikleri hani bizim gibi ülkelerden olan müttefikler olarak söylemiyorum. Bunlar, gerçek küresel Şeytaniler. Bu Şeytaniler, binlerce deneme yanılma vs. ile bir plan sahneye koyarlar. Biri alt olsa, diğerini uygulamaya koyarlar. Ama bazen bilerek kendi planlarını da alt ederler, stratejileri gereği. Operasyon yapacakları tarafı umutlandırsın, kendilerine güven versin vs. diye. Arap Baharı planında, devrilecek ülke yönetimleri belliydi. Tüm Arap coğrafyası değil. Uzun vadede Suriye bölünmeyecekti ama Arap baharı illa ki oraya sıçrayacaktı. Bunun bir sürü sebebi var; Sadece Rusya, Çin ve İran deyip, ilkokul çocuğunun bile bileceği bu söylemi tekrara gerek yok.  *Şeytaniler uzun vadede Esadın devrilmemesi üzerine planlar kurdu,* ama Arap baharının oraya sıçrayacağını aptallar bile bilirdi. Bunun için de tavşana kaç, tazıya tut planını devreye sokuyorlar. Mezhepsel taraflar netleşince de, Suriyeye ABD planı doğrultusunda, düşmanca tavır alan ülke, bu rolünü aşarsa, uyarılacaktı. Yaşananları bir düşünün, bunlar olmadı mı? Başbakan son ABD gezisinde, ABDye Suriyeye müdahale talebi ile gitti, kendi beyanatı var, gidince ABD ne dedi Dur bakalım, elindeki veriler bizde mevcut değil, Cenevre sözleşmesini işleteceğiz dedi. Başbakan ne dedi? Fikrim değişti ve gelişti. Peki fikrini kim değiştirdi ve geliştirdi? *ABD. Yani planı bizzat kuran*. (Ah birde milleti fikrini değiştirse) neyse. Yani ABD baktı ki Suriyeye müdahale olacak, veya Suriyenin düşme riski arttı, hemen uyarı verdi, *yani tavşanın hemen yakalanmasını istemiyor*, *kovalanmasını istiyor*. *İşte bizim stratejik derinciler, bu derinliğe inemedikleri gibi* neyse. İleride inşallah burayı belki yazarım.  Devam edelim;   Bunlar, hemen Esad devrilecek planına göre politika yaptılar. Çünkü dost dediklerine güvendiler. Ama güvendikleri dostları da, Esad kadar zalimdi. Fark etmediler herhalde. *ABD, AB neden muhaliflere silah ambargosu yaptı? Tam Esad güçleniyor; pat bir açıklama Fransadan silah ambargosu kalksın. Tabi bu açıklama plandaşlarının sesi olarak seslendiriliyor. Bakıyorlar Esad sallanıyor, pat İngiltere açıklama yapıyor, Türkiye yanlış yapıyor, diye. Hâlbuki Türkiyeye gazı da onlar veriyor. Duruma göre, Esad bir hamle yapıyor, pat Angelina Jolie mülteci kampında dünya kamu oyunu gıdıklıyor. Esad hamleyi arttırınca, pat İsrail Golan tepelerine hava saldırısı yapıp, durumu dengeliyor. Muhalifler hamle yapıyor, pat Rusya hemen ABD ile telefonda vs vs. Bizimkilerde az kaldı, yarın zafer bak cart curt Kusura bakmayın Bu cart curt lafından. Yav bu kadar mı basiretsizlik olur? Yoksa bu işin işinde başka işler mi vaaaaar?*  Şimdi gelelim yazının başlığının içeriğine;  *Kerry neden bir ayda üç kez Türkiyeye geldi? Bizimkiler nasıl da onore oldu değil mi? Peki biz ne dedik; inanmayın bunlaraaaa, inanmayınnn. Ne oldu, Kerry dün Türkiyede 2.sınıf demokrasi var deyince, Davutoğlu çılgına döndü, cevap verdi. Yine bizim bazı kesimler; bak, gördün mü Davutoğlu nasıl da lafı gediğine koydu, yine cart yine cart curt.*  

*Avrupa, ABD ve bölge ülkeleri mesaj gönderiyor; Türkiyedeki olaylardan endişeliyiz, itidale çağırıyoruz diye. Yav bunun uluslararası arenada anlamını bilmiyor musunuz? Büyük kaos planı devrede! Ama hükümetin hatasından faydalanarak bunu yapıyorlar. Önce halkla başlatırlar. Zaten onlara bu başlangıç yeterdir. Polisi kendi halkına karşı kışkırtanlar kim? Gözden kaçtı, bir polis otosundan göstericiler kaleşnikof çıkarıp, medyanın gözü önünde sergilediler! Kaleşnikof soru işareti? Dünya medyasındaki fotoğrafların altındaki başlıklara baksanıza!*   
*Sonra Emniyet'i suçlayanlar başladı; liberaller, Nagehan Alçı gibiler, polisten tasfiye edilenler bunu yapıyor olmasın YAZISI Anlayın ki bu bir operasyon başlangıcıdır Emniyet'e. Şimdi Emniyette kötü oldu değil mi? Ayıp ayıp.*  *Ben büyük resimden bahsediyorum. Polis hatasızdır demiyorum. Neyse, yazımıza devam edelim:*  

*Plan şudur; büyük bir kaos, halk hareketi, yayılıyor. Anket yapmışlar ve asker darbe yapsın diyenler, oranlar var. SAKIN MİLLET DARBE İSTİYOR ANLAMI ÇIKMASIN, BAŞKA BİRŞEY ANLATMAYA ÇALIŞIYORUM ANLAYANA! Ama en önemlisi, ABD Şeytanının işte karanlık sokak dediğim planı, ÖNLEYİCİ DARBE PLANI. Nedir o, şimdi 12 Eylül nesli, darbeyi görenleri bir önceki yazımda belirttim. Siyasette ve hayatta; kimi iş adamı, kimi işçi, kimi emekli ve hepsinin bir sosyal standardı var.*   
 
*Dikkat, Bahçeli müdahil olmayız, derken bir takım tecrübelerle bunu yapıyor ama siyaset kabuğuna çekilmek değildir. Neyse, şimdi konu bu değil. Zaten bu bile anlatacaklarıma delil. Dün tvler de darbe olur mu? tartışmaları vardı. Kimi, daha olgunlaşmadı, kimi yok olmaz, kimi belli olmaz. dediler. Şu muhabbetlere bakın. Şimdi halk yani o kuşak diyor ki darbe olursa olgunlaşmayı ya da kan gövdeyi götürmeden, asker müdahale etsin. 12 Eylül'de olduğu gibi beklemesin. İşte zurnanın zırt dediği yer budur ki, ABDnin Ortadoğu planındaki "zırt" planı da budur. şimdi ABD Türkiyeyi itidale çağırmıyor mu, ikinci sınıf demokrasi var, diyerek plandaşlarıyla dünyaya duyurmuyor mu? Bunlar size bir şey ifade etmiyor mu?*   
 
*11 Eylül hadiselerinde, ABD, terörü önleyici konseptlerini ilan etmemiş miydi?*   
*Bu konsepte, uygulamaya koyacağı ülkeleri bekliyor, oyuna gelmeyin. Türkiyede askerler ceza evinde. Şimdi polislere operasyon olacak gibi! Ee iktidarın mağduriyeti kalmadı. Yok eskiden şöyleydi böyleydi. 10 yıldır iktidardasın. Bu söylemler, psikolojik olarak kimseyi tatmin etmez. Dış politikan çökmüş, PKK ile anlaşmalar meydana dökülmüş, riskli bir çok durum oluşmuş, tencere tava, boş hava lafıyla geçiştirmek, nedir bu?*   
*Bir tatlı söz bu işi çözecektir, yani tüm Şeytani planları boşa çıkaracaktır.*   
*80 milyonun kaderi bir kişinin diline bağlıysa bu da hoş değil ya. Ama bu durum o kişinin samimiyetini test etmeye yeter. ABD konjoktürel olarak ülkenin bu kaosundan, yeni bir darbe türü kulaklara üflerse? Ama bu öyle 12 Eylül gibi değil, Başbakan haricinde herkes, ama herkesin uzlaşacağı ve halkın da bunu alkışlayacağı bir durum planlıyorsa. Çünkü ikna olacak manzaralar var; halk diyecek ki; az daha kan gövdeyi götürecekti ki, Allaha çok şükür, ülkenin sağduyulu kesimleri, yöneticileri, her kurumu bunu engelledi. (ABD'nin Planı.)*   
*Ne kadar örgüt falanlar filanlar bu eylemlerde varsa ki, olması da kaçınılmaz, ama halk da meydanlarda. Bunu iyi tahlil etmek lazım. Halkın isteklerine kulak verin! Alkışlıyorum milletimi, halkımı.*   
Bu benim meczupça endişemdir, paylaştım sadece. Belki hepsi de hayal. Seçimlere dikkat. Bir önceki yazımı çok seviyorum. Ve bunları da benden başka yazacak meczup yoktur. Daha soru gelmesin yazabileceklerimin en anlaşılabilecek hali ve her kesime dostane paylaşımımdı bunlar.  
*YAŞASIN TÜRKİYE CUMHURİYETİ.*   
* NOT:* Kitabımdan 10 gün geri kaldım. Yakında, On Altı Yıldızda kitapla ilgili sürpriz müjdeyi yayınlayacağız, inşallah.  


Saygılar, selamlar.   


*Oktan Keleş*   


*[email protected]* 


*[email protected]* *7 Haziran 2013*

----------

